# διάθεση ρήματος



## Inachus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ποιος όρος χρησιμοποιείται για την απόδοση του όρου "διάθεση ρήματος"; 
Π.χ. ενεργητική/μέση/ουδέτερη/παθητική διάθεση.
(Για τη φωνή, γνωρίζω ότι χρησιμοποιείται το "voice". Επίσης, το "mood" αναφέρεται στην έγκλιση.).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι αποδίδεται απλώς σαν function. Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει γραμματική στα αγγλικά. Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει ειδική λέξη, τουλάχιστον στα αγγλικά, διότι ποτέ δεν είχαν κάτι αντίστοιχο. Η διάθεση του ρήματος ορίζεται από την σύνταξη. Στα ελληνικά μπορείς να πεις "καίω" και να είναι είτε ενεργητική είτε ουδέτερη διάθεση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Οι αγγλικές γραμματικές που ξέρω δεν μπερδεύονται με τέσσερις διαθέσεις και δύο φωνές. Έχουν τρεις φωνές: active voice, middle voice και passive voice. Τελεία και παύλα. Θα ψάξω μήπως βρω τίποτα που να αντιστοιχεί στον Τζάρτζανο.

Ψάχνοντας για το _active disposition_, πάντως, βρήκα αυτή την περιγραφή:
http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/l...38-learning-greek-language-19.html#post375751

Και αυτό:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=qzh...=onepage&q="dispositions of the verb"&f=false

Και από εκεί, το _diathesis_.
"Before embarking on this paper, I should shortly dwell on the notion 'diathesis' itself, as it is less commonly used in the English than in the German linguistic literature."


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2012)

Υπάρχουν κι ελληνικές γραμματικές που αναφέρουν μέση φωνή αντί για διαθέσεις, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου αυτό δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Οι διαφορετικές φωνές δεν εκφράζουν διαφορετικό χειρισμό του υποκειμένου. Υπάρχουν ενεργητικά ρήματα σε ουδέτερη διάθεση (καίω, πεθαίνω) ή σε μέση (πετάω) και παθητικά ρήματα σε ενεργητική διάθεση (έρχομαι) ή σε μέση (λούζομαι) ή σε ουδέτερη (καίγομαι)
Όχι, οι ξεχωριστές φωνές εκφράζουν ξεχωριστό τρόπο κλίσης. Και υπάρχουν μόνο δύο: ρήματα σε -ω και ρήματα σε -μαι.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν μπορείς να ξεχάσεις τις διαθέσεις και να εισάγεις μέση φωνή, όταν ένας πακτωλός ρημάτων έχει τουλάχιστον δύο διαθέσεις (βρίσκομαι, χτυπιέμαι, πετάω, καίγομαι, κάθομαι). Κι αν εισάγεις μέση φωνή, που ξεχωρίζει μόνο στην σύνταξη, για να εξηγήσεις την μέση διάθεση, γιατί να μην εισάγεις και ουδέτερη; Πού είναι η ουδέτερη διάθεση; Και μην ακούσω τώρα ότι περιέχεται στην μέση, γιατί είναι παράλογο. Αν είναι έτσι, η μέση περιέχεται στην παθητική.

Ένα παράδειγμα για το πόσο τραγικά λάθος είναι όλο αυτό, είναι αυτό που γράφει ο Φούνταλης( ; ) στην δική του γραμματική, στα αγγλικά. Λέει λοιπόν ότι στην μέση φωνή, τα ρήματα εκφράζουν κάτι που το υποκείμενο κάνει στον εαυτό του· μέση διάθεση δηλαδή· αν και χώνει μέσα και ουδέτερη, μετά (βρίσκομαι), που για κάποιον απροσδιόριστο λόγο εξηγεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο, παρότι είναι ξεκάθαρα ουδέτερη διάθεση. Και δίνει το παράδειγμα: λύνομαι-λύσου. Πολύ βολικό παράδειγμα. Ας πάρω το "λιώνομαι-λιώσου", που υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι μέση φωνή. Είναι μέση διάθεση; Μπούρδες! Κανονικότατη παθητική διάθεση είναι. Έχει το ρήμα αυτό τύπο σε μέση ή ουδέτερη διάθεση; Βεβαίως, είναι στην ενεργητική: λιώσε (λιώνω) -που είναι ουδέτερη.

Οπότε ή πρέπει να καταλήξεις στον παραλογισμό ότι η μέση φωνή κλίνεται ή όπως η παθητική ή όπως η ενεργητική ή να παραδεχτείς ότι υπάρχουν δύο φωνές που εκφράζουν τέσσερις διαθέσεις. Γενικά, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που δεν υπάρχει είναι ενεργητικά ρήματα παθητικής διάθεσης, εκτός κι αν μετρήσεις τα ρήματα που προκαλούν συναισθήματα (π.χ. αγανακτώ). Τέλος, υπάρχουν ρήματα που ξεκάθαρα έχουν μόνο μία διάθεση παρότι έχουν δύο φωνές, όπως το τσακώνω-τσακώνομαι (ενεργητική διάθεση και τα δυο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Όποιος διαβάσει το κείμενό σου, κάνει μεγάλη χαρά που τώρα έχουμε _ενεργητική_ και _μεσοπαθητική_, _λύνω_ και _λύνομαι_, και τέλος. Αν προσπαθούσα να μάθω μια νεκρή ξένη γλώσσα και μου έλεγαν όλα αυτά για τις διαθέσεις, θα μου περνούσε εντελώς η δική μου για τα αρχαία.
:devil: :inno:


----------



## Philip (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι αγγλικές γραμματικές που ξέρω δεν μπερδεύονται με τέσσερις διαθέσεις και δύο φωνές. Έχουν τρεις φωνές: active voice, middle voice και passive voice. Τελεία και παύλα. Θα ψάξω μήπως βρω τίποτα που να αντιστοιχεί στον Τζάρτζανο.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας για το _active disposition_, πάντως, βρήκα αυτή την περιγραφή:
> http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/l...38-learning-greek-language-19.html#post375751
> ...



Όμως το πρώτο απόσπασμα φαίνεται ότι το έγραφε Ελληνίδα, και το δεύτερο ?Γερμανός - τουλάχιστο από το περιβάλλον κατάλαβα ότι μάλλον εξηγεί κάτι στους Άγγλους, που δεν ξέρουν τον όρο. [υποχρεωτικό το κόμμα εδώ:)]

Μπορούμε να πούμε για τα νεοελληνικά ότι *από άποψη μορφολογίας* έχουμε active και passive voice μόνο, και ότι κάθε voice έχει διάφορες λειτουργίες. (ουδέτερη, αυτοπαθή, +/- άντικείμενο κλπ κλπ)


----------



## cherraki (Feb 9, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σας, Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι για τις διαθέσεις: 

Δεν θα ήθελα να αναφέρω την πηγή των παρακάτω προτάσεων, θα ήθελα όμως να ακούσω την γνώμη σας. 
Δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τίποτα = ενεργητική διάθεση. 
Αδιαφορεί για την οικογένεια του = ουδέτερη διάθεση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

Καλησπέρα

Όπως είπε και ο Φίλιπ, από άποψη μορφολογίας έχουμε μόνο ενεργητική και μεσοπαθητική φωνή. Στη σημασιολογική διάσταση με τις διαθέσεις κάποιοι βάζουν και την ουδέτερη διάθεση, όπου το υποκείμενο ούτε ενεργεί ούτε δέχεται ενέργεια, ούτε επηρεάζει ούτε επηρεάζεται από τη δράση. Αναφέρονται στα παραδείγματα ρήματα όπως_ κοιμάμαι, πεινάω, διψάω, κάθομαι, στέκομαι, νυστάζω_.

Στις δύο προτάσεις σου και τα δύο ρήματα ανήκουν (σημασιολογικά πάντα) στην ενεργητική διάθεση. Παραφράζω:
Δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τίποτα = Δεν αγαπά τίποτα (βοηθά εδώ στην κατανόηση η ενεργητική φωνή και το άμεσο αντικείμενο)
Αδιαφορεί για την οικογένεια του = Αποφεύγει την οικογένειά του (ενεργητική φωνή, άμεσο αντικείμενο, ενεργητική διάθεση)

Ρώτα και την οικογένειά του να δεις αν θεωρεί ουδέτερη τη διάθεσή του.


----------



## cherraki (Feb 10, 2014)

Καλημέρα!! Συμφωνώ και εγώ για την ενεργητική διάθεση των ρημάτων στο παράδειγμα. Προφανώς, θα συμφωνεί και η οικογένειά του. Τις προτάσεις τις βρήκα σε γνωστό σχολικό βοήθημα, γι' αυτό χρειάστηκα και την γνώμη σας!! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## cherraki (May 16, 2014)

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!! Θα ήθελα να γράψω κάποιες προτάσεις και να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας για την διάθεση του ρήματος. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αιτιολόγηση.. φυσικά είναι καλοδεχούμενη για όποιον θέλει.

2.Λιώνει σαν το κερί από την στενοχώρια
3.Με το νανούρισμα το μωρό αποκοιμήθηκε. 
4.Πάγωσαν τα χέρια μου.
5.Αυτό το σπίτι πωλείται.
6.Το έξυπνο πουλί από την μύτη πιάνεται
7.Στενοχωρήθηκα από την αποτυχία σου. 
8.Δουλεύει σκληρά κάθε μέρα.
9. Μένει μόνος του σε ένα δυάρι


----------

